# id please



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

hey frank and all others
please id this.

there are two pics. one with flash. one w/o flash. thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

S. medinai?


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> S. medinai?
> [snapback]1022832[/snapback]​


i think so 2.
base don the opefe info.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

S. medinai


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks. just wanted to make sure im putting the right label on the fish. got it as medinai.. selling as medinai. wanna confirm frank?


----------

